# Help a newbie out?  How to do it?



## MrScience101 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have three queen ants that are growing a brood quite well and I want to take pictures of them close up, way close up, as close as possible.

So I purchased a Sony Nex 3 that came with a 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Standard Zoom Lens.  

It was able to take 'ok' pictures of them, but nothing as good as I see people on this forum taking.  

So I then purchased a Sony Nex 30mm f/3.5 Macro Lens.

The problem is, the ants still look like ants!  

What am I doing wrong?  How do I take close up pictures like the others on this forum, should I have purchased the Sony Nex 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 Telephoto Lens instead?

Many thanks for answering a question that has no doubt been asked before a million times.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 10, 2012)

I myself think that u may have to get a but closer, post some photos of the ants to help us too. And if this question ahead been asked before then search it int the search bar


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2012)

One of these would help: 30mm f/3.5 Macro Lens for &alpha; NEX Cameras| SEL30M35 | Sony USA

Or get an M42 lens mount adapter and pickup a screw mount Macro lens.


----------



## MrScience101 (Jul 10, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> One of these would help: 30mm f/3.5 Macro Lens for &alpha; NEX Cameras| SEL30M35 | Sony USA
> 
> Or get an M42 lens mount adapter and pickup a screw mount Macro lens.



That's the exact one I bought.




here is the picture I took with it.  How can I get a bigger closer picture of em?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)

In order of quality, as well as cost:

1. Close-up lenses.
2. Extension tubes.
3. Reversing a lens.
4. Macro lens.
5. Bellows.

The progressive increases in both IQ and reproduction ratios are not linear.  Meaning,  if you spend $1.00 to double your magnification, the next doubling will cost you $4.  Double it again and it will cost $16.


----------



## EDL (Jul 10, 2012)

Not to be rude, or sound snobby or harsh, but google "macro photography".  There are enough hits on that to keep you reading for weeks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, so 1:1 macro is not good enough for you eh ? ... Ok, as Sparky said, tubes, bellows or closeup filters + your Macro lens.


----------



## MTVision (Jul 10, 2012)

MrScience101 said:
			
		

> That's the exact one I bought.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13394"/>
> 
> ...



I'm not familiar with that lens but how close have you gotten to the ants? I'm assuming since its a 30mm you have a very small working space - meaning to get a true macro shot you need to be right on top of them. Like a few inches away, or closer. Just get as close as you can and the camera is still able to focus.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2012)

or Nanoha 5x super macro for NEX in Stock! | sonyalpharumors


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2012)

"How close" you get isn't an indication of magnification.  Two different methods can have the lens the same distance from the subject yet they will produce totally reproduction ratios.  The key is -reproduction- ratio.  1:1 means the subject is projected on to the film/sensor at full size.  

2:1 means the subject in the image is twice as large as the subject itself.  So if your fil/sensor measures 36mm, an 18mm object will cover it.

You can create a condition where the focus point is -inside- the lens, making focusing a bit difficult...  not to mention lighting.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a shot using a reverse ring on a D7000 and 28-300mm Sigma. The ant was actually smaller than the ant in your image. The image here is made up of 8 or 9 images which were focus stacked. Even under a magifying glass I couldnt see any details on the ant. It was still too small. I was amazed when the final image came out showing the amazing detail like the texture on the exoskeleton. When getting this close the depth of field is non existant so many shots are needed to cover the total length of the tiny ant. The image is not cropped and is full size.


----------



## MrScience101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the helpful tips.  Truly you have helped me a ton.  I liked the 5x nanoha, wow.  The tip about moving the camera on top of the ants was good too megan.  I didn't realize you could get that close.  I guess now that I have the macro lens if I want bigger picture I am going to have to get some extension tubes, better lighting and close up filters.  Here is what it looks like if I put the camera right on top of the ants:


----------



## MrScience101 (Jul 10, 2012)

wow bynx that is impressive.  I am blown away, what an amazing picture.  Thank you for letting me know how you did it.  Now I know what to aspire to


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2012)

Sony Nex 30mm macro - Minimum Focus Distance :  3.84" (9.5cm)


----------



## MTVision (Jul 10, 2012)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> Sony Nex 30mm macro - Minimum Focus Distance :  3.84" (9.5cm)



And isn't that from the sensor - not the front of the lens??


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2012)

Usually from the film plane.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 10, 2012)

A reversing ring is probably the cheapest way to go without buying lens. The ring has to match your camera system and cost less than $40. Mine for the Nikon is 52mm diameter so if the lens you want to use with it is different you will have to get a step down ring to fit. They are only about $12. The nice thing is you can use any lens you can find that has the same filter diameter. You might find a really good piece of glass in a flea market for an older film camera. It will work with the reverse ring just fine. Keep in mind everything has to be done manually.


----------

